# my little fur baby



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

As I'm new to this site I thought I would share a couple of photos of the little angel with you:smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How adorable! What's your Rottie's name? Such a sweet face. :smile:
I have a very special place in my heart for Rotties. They are so loyal and loving!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness. What a sweetheart! What is her name?! Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments . 
Her name is Becka

And she has the temperament and cheeky personality that goes with the face


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one cute rotweiller (does it have two l's?) you have there! :biggrin:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute! I like Rotts. I saw one the other day for the first time without a docked tail! The owner was doing Rally with him and speaking I think German to the dog, so I'm pretty sure he was imported.

I still remember the first time I saw a Doberman without cropped ears and docked tail, looked like a completely different dog!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

wags said:


> That is one cute rotweiller (does it have two l's?) you have there! :biggrin:



Rottweiler :biggrin: You were close! :tongue:


----------

